# Statue of Liberty



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Postcard provided by Cities Service Company and Grand Bassa Tankers. Mentions 38.000 DWT.

Other info I have as follows: Built at Newport News Shipbuilding , Newport, W.A.., now called Northrop Grumman.
Delivered 17th August 1954, GRT 17.000 DWT 29.000
Scrapped 1983.

Anybody with more info or better pictures?


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Lloyd's Register (1965) gives her deadweight as 39,254. Dimensions 707' 00" x 93' 02" x 36' 10.75" draught. She had 2 x De Laval turbines, 22,000 hp, 17.5 knots.


----------



## Mac (Apr 26, 2005)

1963 Clarksons "Tanker Register" gives tonnages and other details as supplied by Dave.
Owners were "Grand Bassa Tankers", part of "Cities Service Oil Company" of NewYork


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

It appeared this shipyard constructed 4 tankers in a row for same Owners:
W. Alton Jones
Statue of Liberty
Cradle of Liberty
Liberty Bell
All launched in 1954


----------



## leeuwen3 (Aug 15, 2005)

*Grand Bassa Tankers*



Jan Hendrik said:


> Postcard provided by Cities Service Company and Grand Bassa Tankers. Mentions 38.000 DWT.
> 
> Other info I have as follows: Built at Newport News Shipbuilding , Newport, W.A.., now called Northrop Grumman.
> Delivered 17th August 1954, GRT 17.000 DWT 29.000
> ...


Aangezien ik bijna alle foto's van de schepen heb zitten daar ook de foto's bij van de Grand Bassa Tankers waarvoor van ommeren destijds de bemanning heeft geleverd.
Ik kan ze doorsturen na opgave van Uw e-mail adres op [email protected]


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Jan Hendrik,
Here the yard numbers;
510 W. Alton Jones Grand Bassa Tankers Tanker 17,000 29,000
15-Jun-54 Now "Ocean Clipper" 
511 Statue of Liberty Grand Bassa Tankers Tanker 17,000 29,000
16-Aug-54 Scrapped 1983 
512 Cradle of Liberty Grand Bassa Tankers Tanker 17,000 29,000
15-Oct-54 Scrapped 1995 
513 Liberty Bell Grand Bassa Tankers Tanker 17,000 29,000
15-Dec-54 Scrapped 1977 
Ps. I'm still looking for the LIBERTY BELL


----------



## GoldenAges (Oct 1, 2005)

I sailed on the first W. Alton Jones, call sign ELLT, which was later renamed in Cities Service Valley Forge. I have two pages on my web site which are referring to this ship: http://www.xs4all.nl/~eeuwen/w__alton_jones.htm

Ferry


----------



## davierh (Aug 16, 2005)

*Statue Of Liberty*

Details of Statue of Liberty in Lloyds register 1960=
22610 gross
13994 nett
38911 dwt
707-0 length o/a
93-2 beam
38-8 draft
built 1954
I always have problems with deadweight it seems to alter from year to year
and it depends if they are using Design deadweight or active deadweight or summer/winter lines+ the draft sometimes increases/decreases.
Hope this will be of some use.
Richard


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Richard, thanks for the info.
I understand there could be marginal differences which could depend on the draught and re-calculating.
Indeed there are now two figures around 39.000, but one figure of 29.000 which is also mentioned on their postcard and that is far too big a difference for reasons you mention.
Copuld it be possible that the vessel was lengthened? Unlikely during that period.


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*grand bassa tankers*

there was 5 ships all lengthened between 1971 n 1975 n there was a ship name (land of liberty) whith a big white N on green bottom.this was in 1979 -80 the cabin were all in back.The other name were (Grand Concordance) (Grand Alliance)n the (Grand Brilliance).The other were (J.Ed Warren) n (Burt S. Watson)


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

This tanker passed us in heavy fog of Gib. in 1967. We were stopped and she was service speed. She passed quite close as those on deck read her name and us below could hear the engine noise from her.

We caught up with her and were in the same convoy thru Suez a few days before the canal was closed.

The ship I was on was the SS&A "Cretic"


----------



## Outlawtorn70 (Nov 16, 2007)

hi there,
I know that this ship collided in 1965 with "Andulo", I 've got to study the collision case at school and to make a dissertation about it. I don't know whether she had been badly damaged or no.


----------

